# Copycats attempt to murder black FedEx driver



## Melaninme (Feb 26, 2022)

Copycats Attempt To Murder Black FedEx Driver | Copycats attempt to murder a Black FedEx driver. | By NoFilter with Ana Kasparian | Facebook
					

1.3M views, 13K likes, 437 loves, 10K comments, 33K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from NoFilter with Ana Kasparian: Copycats attempt to murder a Black FedEx driver.




					fb.watch


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 27, 2022)

Lawd these jokas need to be put in a gas chamber. Thank God young brother knew to maneuver his way out of there.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 27, 2022)

Oh. My. Goodness. Glad he got away.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 1, 2022)

Thank goodness he got away!


----------



## PatDM'T (Mar 2, 2022)

Why would a 
father- son duo 
try to mimic the 
Ahmaud Arbery 
murder when the 
perps ended up
going to  jail?
Are they inbreeds?
How else can
one explain this?
I suppose they
thought "D'oh
we gon' do it right!"
Dimwits!

There has to
be a  special
place in hell 
for this kind of
unprovoked hate.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 4, 2022)

PatDM'T said:


> Why would a
> father- son duo
> try to mimic the
> Ahmaud Arbery
> ...


Evil.  Plain and simple.


----------

